# Solved: Laptop running Vista premium cannot connect to Netgear router wirelessly



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All

Recently purchased an Amilo Li1718 running Vista Premium. On trying to connect wirelessly to my Netgear WGT624 v3 I can see all the details of my wireless network (signal strength etc.), if I drop the channel number from 13 to 11, and disable WEP, but cannot connect at all no matter what I try. 

I have no problems connecting with a different (DELL) laptop running XP and a Belkin wireless adapter, and I can do the same (connect) with the Amilo. However, I'm at a loss to find a reason and resolution to the lack of connection using the Atheros WLAN AR5007EG device which comes with the Amilo - I don't think it's faulty as it "sees" the wireless network, and others, OK 

I've updated the Amilo WLAN driver, tried a few registry tweaks etc. etc. etc. but have had no luck at all.

Can anyone offer any advice on how I might be able to get the Amilo to connect to the WGT624? I've posted on other forums (Amilo, Fujitsu-Siemens who make the Amilo) but no luck at all. And this lack of connection problem with Vista to a wireless network seems to be problematic from what I've seen on the web (anyone confirm?).

I can't provide anymore details about the Amilo setup as I'm at work, but could post back later if someone is kind enough to answer this query. Apologies if I've missed something obvious, but I've been trying to connect for 1 week and have had no luck at all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:*

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Go to Start and type in "regedit" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey that corresponds to the network adapter that is connected to the network.
3. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
4. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then press ENTER.
5. Right-click DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
6. In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK.
7. Close Registry Editor.

_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I've tried this and it didn't work for some reason....


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

JohnWill - thanks for replying and my humble apologies, I did this "fix" for 1 GUID key only, not all 4 (or 5), which is probably why it didn't work....I will try this tonight.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's sometimes difficult to figure out which GUID corresponds to the connection.


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

JohnWill - tried your suggestion and unfortunately it didn't work at all. I get the message...Wireless association failed because Windows did not receive any response from the wireless router or access point....

I've uninstalled the card driver, re-installed it, all to no avail.

Should I delete the registry changes made according to KB 928233?

For reference, there were 5 GUID under "Interfaces" to which I applied the toggle fix....

I've e-mailed Tech support for the PC and they said drop security on the router and pick another router channel, which I did. Also re-install Amilo Li1718 drivers (again). Still no connection.

I'm at a complete loss to solve this. The equipment is functioning OK (according to Windows) with no issues at all, and I can connect wirelessly using a Belkin USB but have to change the router channel.

This, quite simply, is driving me crazy.  

Any further thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have to drop your router from channel 13 to 11 to detect the signal it means that your adapter has a driver for (probably) North America, since our channels are 1 thru 11. The router has firmware for a different region; for example, much of Europe is 1 thru 13 or 14.

Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering on the router to lock yourself out.

You can connect wirelessly with the Belkin USB wireless adapter on the problem PC?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The changes to turn off the broadcast flag will have no effect on standard networking, so I'd leave them alone.


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

I will check the MAC address filtering...and in writing this it now rings a very very loud bell!!!......to cut a long story short the Vista lappy is a replacement for one running XP which packed up. My wife uses the other XP lappy. Both Belkin wireless USB MAC addresses are entered on the router. This could explain why I can connect on the Vista lappy with a wireless adapter, but not without..... As you quite rightly say, I could be locked out.....

Thanks again for your help JohnWill. I'm hoping that if I turn off MAC filtering I will be able to connect.....:up: 

This wireless thing is hard work!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

It's always the simple things that keep you guessing. You are probably right about the MAC filtering.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you have MAC filtering enabled, and you add a new machine, it'll will sure prevent it from connecting!


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

I am a mere wireless network novice. Thank God for you guys!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you get this connected?


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Can't try this yet as I'm at work! (UK) but will try in about 3 hours. Hopefully it will work, but if not, will let you know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MAC Address filtering is even easier to crack than WEP encryption; but it is very effective at making your network harder for you to use.

Forget MAC Address filtering and just use encryption. WPA-PSK is secure so use that if you can (you might need a router firmware upgrade or a wireless adapter driver update); else WEP.

WEP alone is no more insecure than WEP plus the other so-called security measures.


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

TerryNet - many thanks for the advice. Feel relatively confident now that it can be sorted. Thanks all again. (fingers crossed! ).


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Good news! Took MAC filter off, router channel 11 and WEP enabled and bingo! It works. Thanks JohnWill and others! 

Kaplah Batl Jeh! (which should mean success and honour! (to you all)).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you take that laptop to a hotspot (library, hotel, cafe, etc.) you may need to access a channel greater than 11. The solution, which you want to do before leaving home, is to reinstall the wireless adapter driver and select the correct region.

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

